# Unable to access certain websites (firewall issue?)



## barrett777 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure what section this should go under. I'm having a problem I've never heard of, even Googling. I can't access certain Electronic Arts websites.
I'm not able to visit forums.ea.com, www.redalert3.com, or connect to EA's server when I try to play Command & Conquer 3 online (Main reason for posting).
Another computer on my network running Windows XP is able to do all of the above.
When I first got my computer I was able to, but I don't know what changes were made that gave me this problem.
This computer having the problem isn't able to connect to any of the above when using my neighbor's network and different ISP either.
I can ping the websites, but for some reason can't go to them in Internet Explorer (or any alternative browser).
I don't have any firewalls on (or at least can turn them off and test).
Please help me, I'm dying to play my game online and solve this obscure problem.


----------



## barrett777 (Jun 1, 2008)

An earlier post discovered that Peer Guardian blocks certain IP addresses (in this case an ftp site).
Are there other programs I may have installed that could block websites?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure, any number of "Internet Security" programs or spyware scanners. :smile:


----------



## barrett777 (Jun 1, 2008)

I looke through my installed programs, and I don't see anything else related to security. Windows Defender is disabled as well.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are running peerguardian then allow HTTP or turn off your pop up blocker through your firewall.


----------



## barrett777 (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't have Peer Guardian installed, and I don't think any other program I have installed would block this. Awhile ago I was fiddling with Vista network tweaks that used registry entries. If one of those caused this, is there a way for me to reset my vista network settings to default?


----------

